

AJAX PHPMyAdmin Alternative - vaporstun
http://sqlbuddy.com/

======
ErrantX
Not bad.

I just gave it a shot - 3 things occured to me.

Firstly despite their claims it is fairly similar to PHPMyAdmin but with some
Ajaxy stuff and a different layout (not a bad thing - though it is not as
"friendly" feeling at times).

Secondly I dont like the login with DB details thing; anyone sensible has
long, secure, passwords and I certainly cant recall all my database IP
addresses :P

Thirdly I dont like the idea of installing it directly into a website
subdirectory like that. Having MySQL administration accessible from my hosts
control panel (i.e. unrelated to my domain) feels safer. I can see this
becoming a decent alternative to PHPMyAdmin if hosts pick it up as an option!

I have to admit I LOVE the simplicity of the install. Kudos for that - it was
as simple as they promise.

~~~
vaporstun
I actually liked that it was similar to PHPMyAdmin. I was looking for an
alternative because I was tired of how heavy it was and came upon this. I was
also tired of constantly refreshing PHPMyAdmin which, due to its heft, took
quite awhile. SQLBuddy had neither of those issues.

~~~
ErrantX
Yeh - I didnt mean it as a totally bad thing.. I was just put off slightly
about their claims to be _so_ different when it's not :P

~~~
vaporstun
Hah yeah, they are a bit grandiose and set up unreasonable expectations. I
sincerely hope no one takes their claim that this will "change the way people
think about MySQL" too seriously.

------
spthorn
When I don't need the power of PMA, I use tinyMy:
<http://spicausis.lv/tinymy/>

~~~
mwexler
Nice, but since it's not being developed anymore, might be useful to mention
their referral to <http://www.gosu.pl/dbkiss/> which is also 1 file, easy to
install, and pretty easy to use... and supports both MySQL and PostgreSQL.

------
mikeryan
Kind of cool, but I like the MySQL GUI tools instead of a web interface.

<http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/gui-tools/5.0.html>

~~~
ruby_roo
These are terribly unstable on OS X... and I don't know why.

~~~
carbon8
There's always Sequel Pro (the successor of CocoaMySQL):
<http://www.sequelpro.com/>

~~~
mgrouchy
+1 for Sequel Pro. I have been checking this out for the last little while and
it has been pretty solid.

------
suhail
best phpmyadmin alternative: terminal

~~~
patio11
I'm ashamed to say I do an awful lot of administration from the Rails console.
"Oops, I botched my email address, can you help me?"

c = Customer.find_by_username "wrong@example.com"

c.username = "right@example.com"

c.save!

I know, I know, I could do it with SQL but I have noted a remarkable ability
at the day job to forget to include the where clause after a week of crunch.
That can have remarkably negative consequences, particularly since the Rails
DB doesn't have any particular constraints on it. (It has ActiveRecord
validations and, beyond that, you typically have to type more stuff, rather
than less stuff, to cause massive screwups.)

------
FalcorTheDog
Very cool alternative to PHPMyAdmin. They'd have to add support for foreign
keys for me to make the switch though. Also, I'm not sure it actually uses any
AJAX at all (at least not that I've noticed). Lots of pretty JavaScript
though. _shrugs_

------
kloncks
Oh wow. This is really nice.

------
callmeed
I'd like to see something like this as a Rails app or plugin ... even if it
was just read-only

------
nreece
phpMiniAdmin is pretty good too: <http://code.google.com/p/phpminiadmin>

~~~
pika
E_NOTICE: Undefined index: login in /phpminiadmin.php on line 44

